# 100 de remboursement sur l'iPad+abonnement internet Orange



## clem22 (27 Mai 2010)

Aux fans de Apple et/ou d'Orange, 



Dès demain et jusqu'au  9 Juin 2010, Orange va proposer une ODR (offre de remboursement) de  100 sur l'achat d'un iPad à condition de souscrire un abonnement  internet haut débit Orange avec engagement de 12 mois.


clem22


----------

